# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  επισκευη καλωδιοταινιας σε κινητο

## gdimis

υπαρχει καποιος τροπος -πατεντα για τετοια επισκευη...;ειναι κομμενη σε ενα σημειο...χλωμο μου φενεται αλλα ακουω ιδεες..φωτο δεν εχω
ευχαριστω και καλημερα..

----------


## leeperik

Αλλαγη καλωδιοταινιας κανε,τι μαρκα μοντελλο ειναι?

----------


## gdimis

sony w300i...η καμερα ενσωματωμενη στη ταινια..δε αξιζει το κοπο αλλα που βρισκω ταινια;

----------


## ASXETOS!!!

Αν μιλάμε για φλεξ ταινία κομμένη δεν φτιάχνετε και δεν την γλυτώνεις  την  αντικατσταση της.
 Αν έχει ξεκωληση από τα pin κόλλησις πάνω στην πλακέτα τότε υπαρχή  τρόπος να κολληθεί άλλα με προϋποθέσεις και όχι πάντα πλήρως  σταθερά,ανάλογα με την φθορά που έχει το πλατό του κινητού και ανάλογα  την φθορά στις κόλλησις της ταινίας.
Αν είναι κομμένη σε άλλο σημείο ενδιάμεσα τότε νομίζω πως δεν γίνετε να  κολληθεί και  να έχει αγωγιμότητα η γραμμή της σε εκείνο το σημείο οπότε να γίνει  ξανά  λειτουργική.

----------


## gdimis

οχι..ειναι κομμενη η ταινια..

----------


## ASXETOS!!!

> οχι..ειναι κομμενη η ταινια..


  Κατάλαβα...γνωστό πρόβλημα της καλωδιωταινιας στα SE w300i έχω δει  πολλές τέτοιες κομμένες στο ίδιο σημείο.
 Εχω πάλι όμως και έναν φιλο που τόσα χρόνια ακομα και δεν του έχει   κοπεί και όλο μου την μπαίνει και λέει ότι είναι αθάνατα.
 Που θα πει θα του κοπεί....χαχα

 Πάτρα δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω που θα την βρεις.Μονό Αθήνα ξέρω που έχει , γιατί έχω πάρει και εγώ επειδή αξίζει να το κρατήσω το κινητό

----------


## gdimis

για πες που;και ποσο;

----------


## fmj90

για δες αν σου κάνει http://mobile-parts.com.gr/gr/sonyer...-original.html  :Smile:

----------


## rep

τα πιο πολλα ΦΛΕΞ απο w300 χαλανε λογο του μεντεσε που ειναι πλαστικος και απο την χρηση αποκταει τζογο.θα δεις οτι κουνιεται παρα πολυ.αν ειναι ετσι θα ξανακοπει συντομα.τωρα για την τιμη καλη ειναι .ΑΝ δεν βρεις δες και στο www.pds.com.gr και αν οχι εχω εγω σου στελνω.

----------


## gdimis

ευχαριστω παιδες...μου ανοιξατε τα ματια..

----------

